# Down regulating day 21



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi there

Just wondered if you could put my mind at rest.

When you start down regulating on day 21 should the clinic do a scan or take blood just in case you are pregnant as worried that if you are pregnant and down regulating this could effect the pregnancy.

As not sure whether should try this month to get pregnant naturally or best not to if starting IVF day 21.

thanks

jane12


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Jane,

Well each clinic does things differently i think but mine always does a scan on day 21 to make sure i've ovulated and am ready to start downregging.  they also check you don't have any cysts too.

i'm sure you can ask your clinic to do this is if they don't already?

anyway best of luck

ruby x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Clinics I have worked at have never done scan or blood test on day 21. If you have got pregnant on that cycle, it would be too early to detect in either of these 2 ways. I normally advise women to do hpt on day they would have expected their period and if positive then stop nasal spray immediately and contact the clinic. I have not known down reg drugs to affect pregnancy when this has happened. Normally just need to start some Cyclogest pessaries to boost progesterone levels.

Ruth


----------

